# ACE Roma - electric steps - come away from body



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bought 3 year old motorhome last year (now nearly 4 yaers old) - never needeed to use the steps as I have had some accessible steps steps made for my wife who is disabled and these have been used for entrance into the rear all the time - when parked up at home have no need to use them as I use the passenger door.

My wife's mobilitygot a bit better and we tried the electric steps last week, she nearly went flying as they collapsed from the underside.

Mounting bolts to one side came out - what they were mounted on was timber and it had rotted!!!!!

How easy to fix is my question?
Any help appreciated


Ace Roma on Fiat ducato.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe this is a common problem with Swift built MH's of that vintage. A search of the swift section should bring up several previous posts and reports of defective ones going back to the factory for rework.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61337-steps.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85987-rotten.html+floor+steps


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

only a matter of time before some one is really hurt due to this fault


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Had a reply from Swift on another thread I posted on within a few minutes, but will have to wait until next week before I can talk to them due them being on a break.

Dave


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Swift contacted me today and have arranged to have it fixed - very impressed with speed of contact and repair - told it will take 4 weeks to do.

Thanks to Swift.

Dave


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Update*

Swift picked up MH last week and letter confirmed they would get it back ASAP

Thank you Swift

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hopefully they will fit a steel extension to the chassis and bolt it to that rather than the woodwork.
C.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

SAME HAPPENED TO US ON A ROMA SWIFT DID IT UNDER WARRANTY REPLACED FLOOR DID A GOOD JOB BUT STEP IS ONLY HELD ON BY FOUR BOLT DRILLED THROUGH THE PLYWOOD


----------

